# Width and hight of lumber



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

When stickering lumber what is the average width of the stack and the average hight?
I will be using one inch stickers. Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> When stickering lumber what is the average width of the stack and the average hight?
> I will be using one inch stickers. Thanks



That would depend on how thick the lumber is and how many pieces. I think your question may refer to generally how high would one stack wood.

If the stickers are all equal, and the boards are all planed both sides, it's just a matter of not getting it to the tipsy state. The higher the stack, the more of a PITA it is to get pieces on the bottom.

I don't think I've gone more than 6'.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a related question that goes with this thread ... does increased height of the stack ever cause a problem, because of increased pressure on the bottom pieces, with certain woods getting sticker stain or is the extra pressure irrelevant to that process?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will be using one inch stickers. Thanks


Do you mean 1" in width or height? Not that theres a concensus, but I think 3/4" width is about the max suggested so as to not cover too much area of wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There's not really an average*

Bugman's stack is like this:
 
A lot depends on the amount of lumber you have, I don't stack any higher than 3 feet and you should add weights on top of that, and the width is usually about 4 feet, 1" stickers.  bill


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

We use to max out our 6' wide piles at around 8 - 10' high.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

I go 3' wide because that's how wide my forks are. The # of rows is determined by what I'm stacking. 10' oak is about 10 rows because that's all my tractor will lift. Pine is a few more rows. 
Paul, If you use kiln dryed stickers you won't get sticker stains. The more weight the better.
jim


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Not really a height or width answer but a sticker comment. A man that I used to saw for who was a large WO exporter and ran three large kilns told me that end checks in lumber will generally only run up to the sticker. So to reduce end checking place your sticker right up to the end of the boards. I have seen this to be true in most cases.


----------

